# хочется, верится ..снится...



## yakor

Можно ли на Английском сказать." Мне хочется, что бы ..."
"Мне не вериться, что..." не используя переходные глаголы.
Типа как,"it seems (appears) to me that..."
Есть же глагол "казаться" (что-то кажется мне) Почему что-то не может хотеться или не вериться? В чем причина?
Мне сниться, что(It dreams to me..)


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Почему что-то не может хотеться или не вериться? В чем причина?



В том, что язык - другой


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Можно ли на английском сказать." Мне хочется, чтобы ..."
> "Мне не верится, что..." не используя переходные глаголы.
> Типа как,"it seems (appears) to me that..."
> Мне снится, что(It dreams to me..)


Возможно, потому что по-английски не "*мне *кажется", а *it *seems. Но it не может ведь хотеть вместо меня?
Кстати.


----------



## covar

It wants to me the witching grace, (Robert Burns)


----------



## Valvs

covar said:


> It wants to me the witching grace, (Robert Burns)


Насколько я понимаю, здесь это означает "мне не хватает..." - т.е. примерно то же самое, что _I'm missing the witching grace..._


----------



## yakor

maroseika, я одни глаголы написала с "тся" другие с "ться"? только сейчас увидела. когда думаешь о грамматике английского забываешь свою собственную +опечатки всякие.. 
Так как объяснить, что нельзя сказать"It belives with hard to me"(as I see it is possible to say,"It wants to..." может и это возможно?)
"Мне не хватает"  в принципе почти то же самое, что "мне хочется (того чего нет пока, значит-не хватает)"
"Мне вериться с трудом ...(мне хочется верить....мне не хватает веры...)
ээээээ
Наверно это не возможно в нормальной речи, потому что "want","believe"  и тд используются как переходные глаголы, в основном. 
В то время как seem нет. Мы не можем seem something, но можем want something, believe something..
Поэтому объект, становясь субъектом требует пассивную форму...


----------



## tacirus

В языка совсем не обязательно есть полные кальки грамматических конструкций. 

Для хочется вполне можно использовать выражение:

to feel like doing:   I feel like taking a Cola.

Для остальных я не знаю подобных вариантов перевода. Но они ничем не хуже будут с добавочными , скажем, наречиями и так далее. 

Чтобы чужая речь стала живой для Вас, нужно запоминать слова и привязывать их в себе к определенной картинке и набору ощущений в своем воображении, точно также это происходит и с детьми при обучении своему языку.


----------



## covar

Можно много чего сказать по-английски:


> And *it believes to me* that there is thus not drunk at the thought,  that's again however supportive, likely from viagra, but that falls not  read to accept also currently with me, cialis trial pack.





> On the other hand, *it believes to me* that a lot of things I did and am doing in my life happened because I had Asperger’s.


----------



## Valvs

covar said:


> Можно много чего сказать по-английски:


Это не по-английски. Это просто набор слов.
Источник второй цитаты (http://www.symptomsbook.com/Picture...ation-Treated-Statistics-Factors-Pharmacy.htm) явно прогнали через синонимизатор.
Что касается источника первого предложения, то там вообще бред полный.


----------



## yakor

Valvs said:


> Что касается источника первого предложения, то там вообще бред полный.


Вы о 
It wants to me the witching grace,


----------



## Valvs

yakor said:


> Вы о
> It wants to me the witching grace,


Разумеется, нет. Об этом стихотворении я написал выше.


----------



## yakor

Valvs said:


> Разумеется, нет. Об этом стихотворении я написал выше.


А вам случайно не попадалась фраза "It believes to me", "it doesn't play to me",,,и другие?


----------



## Valvs

yakor said:


> А вам случайно не попадалась фраза "It believes to me", "it doesn't play to me",,,и другие?


Какая именно фраза? "It believes to me" - это одно дело, "it doesn't play to me" - это другое дело, а "и другие" - тем более другое дело 
Фраза "It believes to me" не попадалась ни в одном тексте, написанном англоязычными людьми. 
"It doesn't play to me" - честно говоря, не помню, попадалось ли именно это конкретное сочетание слов. Но против него у меня нет возражений, оно вполне может быть уместно в определенном контексте. 
Насчет "и другие" - других много попадалось. Всяких.


----------



## yakor

"it doesn't play to me" (это мне некстати?, не играет мне на руку?)


----------



## igusarov

It + transitive verb


----------



## yakor

igusarov, вы имели ввиду непереходной глагол? я видела эту ссылку, но там не очень понятно сказано, почему нельзя.


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> igusarov, вы имели ввиду непереходной глагол? я видела эту ссылку, но там не очень понятно сказано, почему нельзя.



А по-моему, всё предельно ясно. Англоязычные указывают на то, что в английском языке очень мало глаголов, которые можно употребить так, как Вы хотели бы. Один из них говорит следующее (перевод неточный, я передам лишь смысл). "Вопрос можно сформулировать двояко. 1. Почему по-английски так нельзя сказать? 2. Почему так можно сказать по-русски?" Искать ответы на каждый из этих вопросов - глупо. Это всё равно что спросить: "А почему англоязычные говорят "я голоден" (I'm hungry), а не "я хочу есть"?"


----------



## estreets

yakor said:


> Можно ли на Английском сказать." Мне хочется, что бы ..."
> "Мне не вериться, что..." не используя переходные глаголы.
> Типа как,"it seems (appears) to me that..."
> Есть же глагол "казаться" (что-то кажется мне) Почему что-то не может хотеться или не вериться? В чем причина?
> Мне сниться, что(It dreams to me..)


Вообще на иностранный язык переводится не форма и не конструкция, а смысл. Какой смысл (или какой нюанс смысла) Вы хотите передать своей безличной конструкцией?
Если Вы сможете сформулировать точно, что Вас не устраивает в личных конструкциях и что привлекает в безличных, возможно, и получится подобрать подходящее выражение.


----------



## igusarov

yakor said:


> igusarov, вы имели ввиду непереходной глагол? я  видела эту ссылку, но там не очень понятно сказано, почему  нельзя.


Да они там все вперемешку. "want", "believe" -  переходные, "dream" - непереходный. Как понять, почему - не знаю  Но,  наверно, стоит поверить носителям языка, что так действительно не  говорят.


gvozd said:


> Англоязычные  указывают на то, что в английском языке очень мало глаголов, которые  можно употребить так, как Вы хотели бы.


Именно это я и имел в виду, простите, что не сказал это словами.

Про такое использование в русском языке можно найти http://rus.1september.ru/2004/40/4.htm:


> Присоединяясь к невозвратным         непереходным глаголам, возвратная частица         образует возвратные глаголы, которые большей         частью имеют безличное значение, выражая процесс         в отвлечении как от объекта действия, так и от         производящего это действие лица. Они обозначают         обычно различные состояния, переживаемые лицом         помимо его воли и желания, причем само лицо,         испытывающее то или иное состояние, может быть         выражено при безличном глаголе существительным         в дательном падеже: _мне не спится, дома не         сидится, ему не работалось, не гулялось, мне         взгрустнулось_ и др. Наиболее часто такие         безличные глаголы употребляются с отрицанием         (частицей _не_). Подобного же рода возвратные         глаголы с безличным значением можно образовать и         от переходных глаголов: _мне думается, хочется,         не терпится узнать_ и др.


Возможно, дело в том,  что в английском языке нет какой-то специальной частицы для превращения  глагола в возвратный? Везде в примерах используется либо связка  "переходный глагол + *-self", либо passive voice (was, became, got, ... +  -ed). Почему добавление -s работает с глаголами seem, look? Не знаю.

Наверняка вы наталкивались ещё на одну статью: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflexive_verb. Там есть пример использования страдательного залога. "Думается, что ..." = "It is considered that ...".


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> "А почему англоязычные говорят "я голоден" (I'm hungry), а не "я хочу есть"?"


Да ладно, они  и так тоже говорят.


----------

